# Barra de pan /Baguette



## karinemartin

Si barra de pan significa baguette cual es la diferencia en las panaderías españolasentre una barra de pan y lo que llaman baguette....
estoy traduciendo productos de harina para panaderia y tengo las dos cosas Baguette que es un producto y barra de pan..... vaya lio....!!
Gracias


----------



## chics

¡la misma que en Francia!
una barra = un pain
una baguet = une baguette

La baguet es más larga y más estrecha, creo que es algo menos densa y sí es unos céntimos más barata que la barra de pan de cuarto. En España solemos tener dos tamaños de barra de pan: la _de cuarto_ (que son 200g, si no me confundo) y la _de medio_ (que son 500g).


----------



## karinemartin

Gracias,.
La diferencia entre baguette y un pain, la conozco. Hacia la pregunta porque en el lexico aparece como traduccion de barra de pan
=baguette.... de ahí viene la pregunta

Y creo que en castellano no es baguet, sino baguette ya que es un termino francés.. no sé pero baguet escrito así no lo he visto nunca...


----------



## chics

Ehh... bueno, en la panadería de al lado de mi casa ponían _baguet_ , pero no sé si estará normalizado... En otros sitios he llegado a ver carteles con "Olibas en oferta". 

Pero la equivalencia es la que te decía, aunque en algunos diccionarios ponga _baguette _como traducción de _barra de pan_.


----------



## Tina.Irun

chics said:


> Ehh... bueno, en la panadería de al lado de mi casa ponían _baguet_ , pero no sé si estará normalizado... En otros sitios he llegado a ver carteles con "Olibas en oferta".
> 
> Pero la equivalencia es la que te decía, aunque en algunos diccionarios ponga _baguette _como traducción de _barra de pan_.



De acuerdo contigo.
Yo pido "un pain de seigle, de froment...." = una barra de pan de...
En mi diccionario, pone "baguette" pero ésta es más fina.
Para más información (Wikipédia: pain).


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Incluso recuerdo que en "Bordeaux", mi tía me decía: vete a la panadería y me traes "une flûte", para referirse a la baguette.


----------



## Tina.Irun

marcoszorrilla said:


> Incluso recuerdo que en "Bordeaux", mi tía me decía: vete a la panadería y me traes "une flûte", para referirse a la baguette.


 
Une flûte es un flauta.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,



Iglesia said:


> Une flûte es un flauta.


¿Hablando de pan? ¿Será regional? 
Nunca oí decirle _flauta _a una _barra de pan_ aquí en Alicante.

En el Wiki francés tienen una relación (bastante) completa de los panes, de su composición y de sus formas.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Tampoco he oído hablar de flautas por Madrid. La flûte en Paris es más fina aún que la baguette, crujiente, hmmmmmmmmm...

En Madrid la barra de pan se llama también pistola, y si hay alguna diferencia entre ambos panes nunca la descubrí...

En casa de mi abuela comprábamos *des pains de 3 livres* !!!

De las ortografías curiosas la de *croasán* (croissant) es el que más gracia me hace. 

Y en Francia una pronunciación que me eriza el pelo: el */korizo/* (¡pobre chorizo!)

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## chics

Bonjour!

Yo, las flautas, no las encuentro siempre en las panaderías pero en los bares sí. *Una flauta* es un bocadillo estrecho (cuando es de carne es _un pepito_) hecho con una baguette estrecha, o una flauta, que típicamente preparan para los desayunos.

No he oído _korizo_ aún , ¡pero lo he visto metido en las paellas! 

Saludos.


----------



## josepbadalona

chics said:


> Bonjour!
> 
> No he oído _korizo_ aún , ¡pero lo he visto metido en las paellas!


 
Lo de "korizo", muchísimas veces.... en cuanto a ponerlo en la paella, si no lo pongo, porque sé que no  hay que ponerlo, la bronca que me echan en casa  ¿Qué le vamos a hacer ?


----------



## nuriela

Hola a todos,

al hilo de esto, me surge una duda. Estoy trabajando con un texto en el que se detalla una dieta para diabéticos:
"50 gr. de pan de barra o 4 rebanadas de pan tostado". ¿Cómo lo traduciríais? 

=> "*50 gr. de pan de barra*" = 
50 g de pain, type baguette?
50 g de pain normal?
50 g de pain (simplement)!?

¡Gracias, un saludo!


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

50 grs de pan de barra significa 50 grs de pan (de la panadería, del día...)

50 grs de pain.
Pan tostado : pain grillé (biscotes sin azúcar)

Espero que estés de acuerdo.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,





Gévy said:


> Hola:
> 
> La flûte en Paris es más fina aún que la baguette, crujiente, hmmmmmmmmm...


Presqu'un an après je réagis. Tu confonds pas avec la ficelle ? (Cela me rappelle une autre conversation... de boucherie )

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## nuriela

pipasdegirasol said:


> Hola,
> 
> 50 grs de pan de barra significa 50 grs de pan (de la panadería, del día...)
> 
> 50 grs de pain.
> Pan tostado : pain grillé (biscotes sin azúcar)
> 
> Espero que estés de acuerdo.


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo. Es lo más claro:
*50 grs de pain *(y *pain grillé *después, sí).

¡Gracias, hasta pronto!


----------



## Gévy

Coucou Martine:

Tu as raison, je confonds avec la ficelle.  

Demasiado tiempo fuera de Francia... corriendo, dadme vacaciones...  es por motivo lingüístico, claro. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## yserien

En España hemos bautizado el término baguette aplicado al pan porque ya sabemos que tiene otros significados : batuta, varilla, con el nombre de bagué.
Croasán, popurri (pot pourri) infinidad de otros términos adaptados al español.Nada raro.


----------



## Vialys

Si no estoy herrada, *la baguette *es de orígen francés. Durante años existía solamente en Francia y era mucho más larga inclusive que las de hoy en día.
Nos cansamos de verlas en miles de películas, no sin emocionarnos siempre y soñar con ir a Paris a comer una baguette sentados en una plaza!
Con el correr del tiempo, en todos los países le empezaron a decir, por deformación, baguette a todo pan similar ya que nunca es igual.
En Uruguay por suerte, *la flauta*, que es como le decimos, sigue siendo flauta.


----------



## rolandbascou

marcoszorrilla said:


> Incluso recuerdo que en "Bordeaux", mi tía me decía: vete a la panadería y me traes "une flûte", para referirse a la baguette.


 
la flûte est plus épaisse que la baguette.


----------

